# OG Kush info?



## fadrian (Jan 9, 2010)

hey id like to know how long to flower my ogkushes. the leaves are all still mostly dark green and waxy, just some of the edges are yellowing a little. the buds are looking good, hairs are amber for the most part even on the lower buds, maybe even a little brown in places. the buds didnt grow as fat as id have liked, but i had a kinda fucked up light. im just wondering how long i should flower for, theyre about to begin wk 8.


----------



## fadrian (Jan 9, 2010)

some pics might help.
and, correction - hairs are brown in most places. just look at the pics.

also, the last pic is of this bud that got burnt. im guessing it was the light so i raised it but its kinda fucked up that only that bud got it im glad.


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Jan 9, 2010)

WTF you talkin bout willis! those look damn good to me. i just finished an ogx and it's some tasty smoke. forget about the hairs, check the trichs. og is one strain you don't want to harvest too early. it's not a great yielder, but it is awesome smoke, imo. go to radio shack and spend around $15 on a dope scope. little pocket microscope, works pretty good for the price. they look like they have a few weeks to go yet.


----------



## fadrian (Jan 9, 2010)

right on, so ill plan on letting them go like 9 weeks. also, would there be any benefit from co2 the next couple of weeks, like a co2 puck or something?


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Jan 9, 2010)

don't waste your time/money. there's only one way to use co2, and that's with a sealed room. costs a lot!


----------



## fadrian (Jan 9, 2010)

when should i start flushing. i run a ebb n flow with hydroton 3 waterings a day but the roots have grown out into the resevoir. would straight r/o water be good for the last 2 weeks, or should i go last week or what?


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Jan 9, 2010)

when your trichomes tell you it's time, most folks start backing off on the nutes. in hydro, it takes less time than soil to flush. but you want to do it in phases so the plant doesn't experience any huge changes at any one time. back out on the ppm's the same way you do when you increase them.


----------



## fadrian (Jan 10, 2010)

anyone got pics of what theyre kush looked like 8 - 10 wks into flower? id like to compare so i know how much longer to go. thanks.


----------



## CHETO (Jan 10, 2010)

HYDRO BOMB DRO


----------



## weedbro (Jan 10, 2010)

that looks tasty dude. My buddy went 8 weeks on them i think but im sure 9 wouldnt hurt. save me a taste of that


----------



## fadrian (Jan 12, 2010)

weedbro said:


> that looks tasty dude. My buddy went 8 weeks on them i think but im sure 9 wouldnt hurt. save me a taste of that


dont worry welll have a fat session next time im home


----------



## GreenBully (Jan 12, 2010)

ima kush fan myself. i gotta lil og goin my self in a downsized grow. your plants look great. what kinda nutes you usen? oh yea 9weeks seems to work greak for og...


----------



## fadrian (Jan 12, 2010)

GreenBully said:


> ima kush fan myself. i gotta lil og goin my self in a downsized grow. your plants look great. what kinda nutes you usen? oh yea 9weeks seems to work greak for og...


thanks man im using canna aqua flora a & b plus pk13/14 but that pk only for a couple weeks. wats ur og look like how far along is it


----------



## GreenBully (Jan 12, 2010)

i just restarted my op to a downsize usen seeds off the kush from a prior grow. they are only 1week into flower at the moment but ill keep you posted. however if you look at one of my old threads i got a few 6week pics of some og fro that grow...


----------



## CHETO (Jan 16, 2010)

Updateee please brotha


----------



## GrowingfortheGold (Jan 18, 2010)

Yea man I'm curious how much you think you pull total and how many watts total you have? and veg time?


----------



## fadrian (Jan 18, 2010)

updated. ive got a 400w hps in there and i vegged for like 3 weeks or so. i vegged kinda long cus the clones i got were pretty weak only 2 of 6 made it. thats why i dont think im gonna get that good of a yield, maybe 2 ozs? the buds didnt fill out as i had hoped, but then again im used to 1k light. also, i had shitty ventilation and light reflection the entire grow. anyway here are some pics. 


the last pic, is that leaf just naturally dying or is there a problem? my leaves are getting pretty crispy but im 57 days into flower so maybe thats how it is.


----------



## boris the blade (Jan 18, 2010)

im growing kush,im using canna terra florra and im in week 5 of flowering,im using soil though.what week of flowering have you started to use the pk? my friends say only use it for 2 feedings in week 8-9 then flush for 2 weeks.im wondering if it would harm the plant if i started to put a drop of p.k in with my nutes now,by the way nice plants!


----------



## fadrian (Jan 18, 2010)

thanks man. canna tells you to use it for one week, 3 weeks before u harvest. i think i misread it and i put it in week 3 and week 4 cus i didnt change my res out for 2 weeks.


----------



## RichED (Jan 19, 2010)

if plant is close to finish you want to do be finish your flush if you think trichs gona be done soon especially if not organic they say soil not as important to flush as rest 

good luck


----------



## fadrian (Jan 19, 2010)

RichED said:


> if plant is close to finish you want to do be finish your flush if you think trichs gona be done soon especially if not organic they say soil not as important to flush as rest
> 
> good luck



i just put in ph'd r/o water this morning so theyll be flushing starting today for like the next 5 days or so


----------



## CHETO (Jan 21, 2010)

Ya Fade those look great the leaves tend to purk up like that because of the heat its a sort of distress look because they are stressin, but as for the yellow tips ive read a bit about that it could be numourous things nutrient difficiency, heat, direct light bulb burn. but ya cant complain


----------



## fadrian (Jan 21, 2010)

CHETO said:


> Ya Fade those look great the leaves tend to purk up like that because of the heat its a sort of distress look because they are stressin, but as for the yellow tips ive read a bit about that it could be numourous things nutrient difficiency, heat, direct light bulb burn. but ya cant complain


yea whatever it is fuck it cus theres 3 more days till i harvest bitcheessss


----------



## hotsxyman911 (Jan 22, 2010)

i had mine flowering for 10 weeks just to make sure and at the start of the 10th week i looked at the trichs and they were ready, milky and amber so get yourself a scope because harvesting to early will cause harsh smoke and no one wants that.


----------



## fadrian (Jan 22, 2010)

hotsxyman911 said:


> i had mine flowering for 10 weeks just to make sure and at the start of the 10th week i looked at the trichs and they were ready, milky and amber so get yourself a scope because harvesting to early will cause harsh smoke and no one wants that.


u think 65 days will be sufficient?


----------



## hotsxyman911 (Jan 22, 2010)

yup just get a 30x scope for like $15 at radioshack or something


----------



## GreenBully (Jan 22, 2010)

or sears oniline has them too. so 10 weeks on kush put it in there huh. i clipped mine at 9 and they did seem a bit weak. i was thinkin maybe longer this time. i was hopen not 10 tho damn.. guess im in for a long one


----------



## fadrian (Jan 23, 2010)

GreenBully said:


> or sears oniline has them too. so 10 weeks on kush put it in there huh. i clipped mine at 9 and they did seem a bit weak. i was thinkin maybe longer this time. i was hopen not 10 tho damn.. guess im in for a long one


im choppin at beginning of week 10, 64 days i cant wait any longer. but im gonna let some of the lower nugs go longer and only take the tops of the colas. i might hit u up with some pictures


----------



## fadrian (Jan 23, 2010)

heres some pics from today:

i posted them in the harvest forum heres the link:
https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/295708-og-ready-yet.html#post3697846


----------



## GrowingfortheGold (Jan 23, 2010)

Damn. If Kush was a fruit I'd eat all of yours. Hahah


----------



## fadrian (Jan 24, 2010)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *GrowingfortheGold*  
_Damn. If Kush was a fruit I'd eat all of yours. Hahah 



_
enjoy 


i harvested the top 4-6 inches off my plants today, came up with 103g wet weight. got a bunch of pics. hopefully i can get like an oz dry but i dunno the stems are pretty fat.


----------



## fadrian (Jan 24, 2010)

heres what the plant looks like now. still got alot of bud on there. im thinking about letting em go another week and then harvest again. what do yall think?


----------



## kali love (Jan 25, 2010)

wow those look really nice hows the smoke and you got to let us know what that total weight is again loking good


----------



## fadrian (Jan 25, 2010)

kali love said:


> wow those look really nice hows the smoke and you got to let us know what that total weight is again loking good


havent smoked em yet theyre drying ill post dry weight after they dry for a week


----------



## 760 (Jan 26, 2010)

og strains take a long ass time. i had a master og that i let go for 13 weeks and probably could have gone a little longer. i have a feeling 9 weeks was too short and once you smoke some of it you will probably realize they are premature. best thing you can do is buy a scope and check them daily.


----------



## fadrian (Jan 26, 2010)

760 said:


> og strains take a long ass time. i had a master og that i let go for 13 weeks and probably could have gone a little longer. i have a feeling 9 weeks was too short and once you smoke some of it you will probably realize they are premature. best thing you can do is buy a scope and check them daily.


yea i was thinking if it was its good i only took like 1/3 - 1/2 of the plant off. the rest is going longer its been flushing for a week if i want to let it go for another week or more should i put a little more nutrient in?


----------



## hotsxyman911 (Jan 26, 2010)

let them flush


----------



## fadrian (Feb 1, 2010)

theyve now been flowering 70 days. the other buds i cut last week have been drying in the dark for a week now. i checked thm out and theyre not completely dry yet so ill let them dry for another couple of days at least then start curing em. they smell like grass still, not as much as they did a couple of days ago but still kinda smell hayish. hopefully the cure takes care of that. heres some pics of the plants, im gonna let em go about another week and see how the buds look.


----------



## fadrian (Feb 2, 2010)

flowering for 73 days now. heres an update. just checked the nugs dried and curing now. ended up being 23.7 g dry, how much do the buds typically lose while curing anyone know>

pics


----------



## 760 (Feb 3, 2010)

shouldn't loose any weight curing if you cure in glass jars that are sealed. once they are dry you don't want to crack em when they are in the jars. 

I would keep those going if I were you. have you got a scope to check the tricomes?


----------



## fadrian (Feb 3, 2010)

760 said:


> shouldn't loose any weight curing if you cure in glass jars that are sealed. once they are dry you don't want to crack em when they are in the jars.
> 
> I would keep those going if I were you. have you got a scope to check the tricomes?


i thought ur supposed to air out once a day for a couple minutes. and yea im gonna keep them going till sunday, the trichs are pretty much all milky. but i gotta get them out of there sooon i wanna smoke em and i got a new crop


----------



## fadrian (Feb 7, 2010)

harvested again yesterday, drying now. other stuff dried for 9 days and has been curing for 5 so illl let it cure for another week or 2


----------

